# Routing internet through a PC to a router



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

OK, so, I bought a new router, and the DMZ section crashes the router. Since I can't be bothered to return it, this is what I came up with to get around it: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Would it work, and is it possible? The direct PC will be running a web, and possibly a game server.
This is for Ben Clarke so I'll send a message to him if you need any more info (he can't post since his account has malfunctioned).


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 22, 2009)

You dont need to DMZ a web server or game server. Just port forward to the web/gameserver BEHIND the router. Give it a fixed IP and forward to the LAN address.  Everything else on DHCP. 

Which router is giving you problems?

PS. Good routers are dirt cheap on ebay.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

The fixed IP stuff is part of the DMZ on it, or at least I havn;t found it anywhere else. The router is a Belkin F5D8633-4 v1"


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just bridge the NICs in the server. Though having your whole machine open to the interwebz is a bad idea.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 22, 2009)

I used to do it but i used software to make it work how i needed.  This was about 6 year  ago and when i moved changed how i did it. Sorry don't remember the program name but it's possible.  At that time it was with XP ( Server ) and other 2 were on Win98.

Was like Modem PC(Server) then split form that to 2 others PCs though a hub.


----------



## rockit00 (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey have you tried Network Magic 5.0? It is what I use with my Trendnet Router. And It is FREE!!!


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 22, 2009)

I just looked up your device and read the User Manual.pdf at http://www.belkin.com/uk/support/article/?lid=enu&pid=F5D8633uk4A&aid=9220&scid=0.

Look here is a screenie of your router options:





And then go here:





There ARE some options for configuring port forwarding.

Here is an example from MY router:






Under security, I can do this:





and this:





Mine is a Netgear FVL328. It is OLD. But somewhat better than what you have. My router, or a similar FVS328, or FVS338 (better), you can get off ebay for EUR20/$20 easy, maybe cheaper.

You could also try linksys 54G with DD-WRT firmware (free). Apparently excellent although I havnt used it.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

I posted at the start of the thread that this is for Ben Clarke (he's registered under that name on here) whose account malfunctioned, I'll link him back to the thread now.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

He says he can't send it back since it was the best they had in stock, he says he's found an updated firmware and will install it tomorrow to see if it fixes his DMZ problem.
This is all way over my head so I'm just the messenger here.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 22, 2009)

OK, send good luck to Ben. 

NOTE. I have updated my post. There ARE some options for ben. But the trick is NOT to DMZ but to port-forward. Tell him to look that up if he isnt familiar with it. FOR SURE he should not put the PC BEFORE the router (as shown in your diagram). That's just silly.

Remember. NO DMZ!!!

DMZ is only for testing, and or "tricking" a hacker to take them off to a trojan and away from the real network.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

He says it won't work because of changing IPs since he's unable to set a static one.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 22, 2009)

No, he isnt understanding the process. The fixed IP is a LAN fixed IP, like 192.168.0.100.  He must turn OFF DHCP client on his server and set it to 192.168.100 (or whatever). His other computers can remain DHCP assigned by the router. He needs a FIXED IP on "his" server, so that the router will forward the relevant ports to THAT machine. EXAMPLE. He want to run an FTP server.  He then forwards port 21 to 192.168.0.100 so that the router knows which computer will service the INBOUND request.

Tell Ben to read up on port forwarding.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_forwarding
http://portforward.com/routers.htm

(I cant believe I even POSTED SCREENIES of how to do it, and then he still says it cant be done! That's OK, he just doesnt know how to do it yet. Send him off to the links I gave here and he can read up)

Look at my netgear screenies. The IoP is an internet based ISDN over IP telephone PBX. It runs on a local PBX server on my LAN at 192.168.0.250.  The relevant ports are forwarded to THAT PBX server.  He just has to do the same for the ports he wants to serve.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

That page doesn't have anything to do with setting Internal Static IPs, just saying which internal static IP the ports should go to. All the other routers I've had you need to set a static IP on the system you want to port forward to/use DMZ on. I can't see why this one would be any different. (DMZ is more suited for me anyway - There are only 20 slots on that page, I'm likely to use more than that by the end of the month)
And now for the afterthough:
"I've done this before, it's just turning out to be a PITA this time"
I  do not make any claims as to the grammar of this post being good.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 22, 2009)

> You can only pass one port per internal IP
> address


Crap router. Get a better one. Really.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Ah, more a pain in the wallet than the ass then.
He says that's why DMZ is required.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 22, 2009)

Tell Ben it is silly to design network infrastructure (server and rest of LAN) costing thousands of pounds around a crap router for 20 quid.  And to go DMZ and put his whole network at risk (esp. his server) AND to have to organise a SECOND ethernet port on the server AND the increased latency all becuase of a sh1tty router for 20 quid.

Get a new (another) router!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Jan 22, 2009)

Router was actually 80 quid. I never said it'd cost 1000s of pounds, more a server built out of spares
That's the reply.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG, RIP off!  For that money you could buy a REALLY DECENT router sans wireless... if you have another wireless AP you could use.

The picture shows 4 PCs and screens etc. That adds up to thousands of pounds of equipment. Silly to have all that "managed" by a poor router AND "open" as a result of windows on DMZ being so easily hackable... then they would be into your router and LAN in an instant. To "lock" your server down on DMZ you are going to have to run a firewall etc. introducing software needs and overhead. NOW that server must also be on 24/7 so that peeps can access the internet. Silly setup IMO.


----------

